# Which light?



## wazuck (17 Aug 2012)

Ok here is my dilemma! I own 2 tmc led lights. I want to run one on my 35cm optiwhite cube. They a tmc mini 400 and 1000ND. My options are to either mount the mini led using the mountaray stand or hang the 1000ND above the tank. I have one controller so dimming is do-able. Obviously the 1000ND Is bigger and brighter. Altho both will produce any light from low-very high on this tank. I can hang my 1000ND nice and high and have emerged plants as an option. But I guess I could do the same with the mini 400. Oh the options!! If it was you, which one would you use????


----------



## Antipofish (17 Aug 2012)

I would go with the 400.. its a much better suited light for that tank.  And then sell me the 1000ND


----------



## wazuck (17 Aug 2012)

Haha! I'm after a second one. And also I got mine for £100 after being used for a whole two days at an aquatics show. Im a hoarder when it comes to things like this. I wouldn't sell it for the world. I need a bigger cube now or a second 1000ND and a 3ft optiwhite  so you think the 400! I'll await a few more votes. Thanks for yours


----------



## Antipofish (17 Aug 2012)

deffo go with the 400 for the nano mate, its a huge waste of resource of the 1000ND.  I have one with power controller and am after another myself. I have two 1500XG's on the 3' optiwhite I am picking up next week but they are the wrong colour temp really for planted (i know the plants dont care, but I do ! lol).  Nice buying for yours.. who did u get it from ? Jammy get, hehe.


----------



## wazuck (17 Aug 2012)

eBay bargain  no one wanted it as it came with no PSU. I got it for £80 with free shipping and bought a PSU for £20. Saved myself £80 for the sake of 2days use  I'm the eBay master. My optiwhite cube was £30 from there. I don't want to go on as you'd only hate me


----------



## Antipofish (17 Aug 2012)

wazuck said:
			
		

> eBay bargain  no one wanted it as it came with no PSU. I got it for £80 with free shipping and bought a PSU for £20. Saved myself £80 for the sake of 2days use  I'm the eBay master. My optiwhite cube was £30 from there. I don't want to go on as you'd only hate me



Not at all lol, a man after my own heart !  I love ebay bargains.  (Though I may have to break in and steal your 1000ND lol    8)   )


----------



## wazuck (18 Aug 2012)

You'll never find me


----------



## Antipofish (18 Aug 2012)

wazuck said:
			
		

> You'll never find me



Hahah I bet you are the only one with a planted tank and lighting fetish in Buckfastleigh !


----------



## wazuck (19 Aug 2012)

Good luck  there is one other guy in the area that has a lot more equipment than me, he has mates that own fish shops so he gets my cheap fish  I would actually give you my 1000ND if you find me


----------



## Antipofish (19 Aug 2012)

wazuck said:
			
		

> Good luck  there is one other guy in the area that has a lot more equipment than me, he has mates that own fish shops so he gets my cheap fish  I would actually give you my 1000ND if you find me



Is that a challenge ? LOL.  Im pretty good at that sort of thing you know  8)


----------



## hotweldfire (19 Aug 2012)

I'm running the 1000 over a 30cm cube on the mountaray and I wouldn't say it is overpowered. I am running injected CO2 though. Was going to go for the 400 but was advised by ADC that it was very weak. Might be fine for a low-tech. 

Will try to update my journal tonight. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Aug 2012)

Show us a picture? How do you mount it on a single mountaray?


----------



## hotweldfire (19 Aug 2012)

Will try to take one tonight. A warning - the mount ain't pretty. Reckon the bloke at TMC who designed must have been sacked by now. Must have been drunk when he designed it. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Aug 2012)

Ive got mine on 2 , Just couldn't work out how to fix it to one safely  and have it on the back of the tank, rather than one on left and right with the MMS rail carrying the light.


----------



## Antipofish (19 Aug 2012)

The mountaray is not designed for the 1000 range.  They are too heavy.  I tried putting mine on one and was very concerned it would snap the glass.  TMC are of the opposite opinion to ADC on lighting requirements clearly then as they suggested the 1000 would be well overpowered.  Having put mine over my 30L nano I have to admit, CO2 or not, I agreed with them.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Aug 2012)

Just as I thought Chris, one bracket seemed too unstable to me, and did put a lot of strain on the glass.

I think I'm gonna spray mine White. Will look nice.


----------



## wazuck (19 Aug 2012)

I feel both lights will be fine for high tech. I've seen people growing HC carpets at 60% power on a 400. I'll see how I get with the 400 then use the 1000 if needs be.


----------



## Antipofish (19 Aug 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Just as I thought Chris, one bracket seemed too unstable to me, and did put a lot of strain on the glass.
> 
> I think I'm gonna spray mine White. Will look nice.



If you trust whatever you are spraying with to adhere properly thats cool.  It would look nice.  Or you could find a firm that does that sort of thing.  You have yours on a twin mountaray dont you with your (is it 45cm) tank, but for a 30L tank you cannot get two brackets together properly.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Aug 2012)

Yeah mines a 60cm (see sig) 

yeah it should adhere properly, It has a slightly textured surface so will hopefully be ok.


----------



## hotweldfire (19 Aug 2012)

Sorry all, got confused between the 200 and the 400. Mine's the 400 not the 1000


----------



## Antipofish (19 Aug 2012)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Sorry all, got confused between the 200 and the 400. Mine's the 400 not the 1000



DOH  8)   I will remind you of that faux pas next time I see ya   

I will be getting a couple of 1500 XG's this week... what to do with THOSE PUPPIES !!! lol


----------



## wazuck (20 Aug 2012)

Put them on the roof of your car and go cruising with your new energy saving flood lights  search the night sky for aliens? Blind your neighbours dog? And the list could go on!


----------



## wazuck (20 Aug 2012)

So here is my list for you lot to advise on. 
35x35x35cm optiwhite cube. (X)
DIY ADA style stand 35x35x68ish cm
Mini 400 led w/controller. (X)
Eheim classic 250. (X)
Hydor 200w inline. (X)
gUSH 12mm nano pipes.
Inline diffuser. (X)
Bubble counter.
Check valve.
FE co2 setup.
ADA malaysia powder. (X)
ADA Malaysia normal.
Possibly power sand.
Dragon rock.
Drop checker.
Dry salts. (X)
Cherry shrimp. (X)
12 neon Rasboras.

anything marked with an (X) I already own. Anything I'm missing? Or should change? Plants I'll decided after I place the hardscape. But will be from tropica.


----------

